# What wine to drink with that Hot Dog!



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2012)

Just in case you were having trouble pairing a wine with the family Hot Dog night...... 

Pairing Wine with Hot Dogs


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 29, 2012)

We like a little Norton with our little Norton... oh wrong family hot dog.


----------

